# Columbia G519 MG95138



## Mercian (Nov 10, 2022)

Link to page discussing the auction of MG95138.









						G519? | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

I can’t really tell from those pics if how correct this is. It has 19 watchers so probably no bargain to be had but ya never know.  https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/139605860_1943-columbia-bicycle?utm_source=LA_Transactional&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Trigger%2520-%2520Lots%2520Browsed




					thecabe.com


----------

